# [YouTube] "Cette video est actuellement indisponible"



## romainA. (5 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Voici mon problème, lorsque je me rend sur YouTube une grande partie des vidéos ne se lance pas et ce message apparait : "Cette video est actuellement indisponible".

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que les mêmes vidéos marchent parfaitement sur iOS via soit la web app YT, soit l'app youtube native d'iOS.

J'utilise Safari 5.1.5 sur OS 10.7.3, flash n'est pas installé.

Voici une capture d'écran que j'ai posté sur imageshack : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quelqu'un aurait-il le même problème ?


----------



## yorgev (19 Mai 2012)

romainA. a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici mon problème, lorsque je me rend sur YouTube une grande partie des vidéos ne se lance pas et ce message apparait : "Cette video est actuellement indisponible".
> 
> ...



Salut,
J'ai le même soucis. Je viens de recevoir mon mcbookpro il y a quelques jour et même chose pour les video youtube. Tu as trouvé une solution?
ça vient de flash player?

Merci.

ygv.


----------



## 8iMac (25 Juin 2012)

Pour lire la plupart des videos YouTube, il faut installer Adobe flash player.


----------

